# Jihadist group threatens to attack satellite channel, kidnap hosts



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

An extremist group has sent a letter threatening Egyptian satellite channel ONTV, saying it plans to attack its studios and demolish its facilities.
The group, calling itself the Movement for Jihad and Purging the Country, also threatened to kidnap a number of media hosts who work at the channel, including Yosri Fouda, Reem Maged and Youssef al-Husseiny, saying it would demand LE20 million in ransom.
The group also threatened the publicity company that the channel deals with, in a bid to pressure the company to stop dealing with the channel.
ONTV is a private satellite TV channel owned by the Coptic businessman Naguib Sawiris, who has previously provoked the wrath of some Muslims by expressing political and religious stances on different occasions.
The channel is known for its criticism of the ruling Supreme Council of the Armed Forces.
The group described the channel’s media policy as aiming to create chaos in Egypt to achieve a Zionist agenda.
“You have surpassed the red lines. You’re trying to create chaos to achieve a Zionist, American agenda. Our patience has run out. We will not resort to the government or the law as they are methods of the disabled,” the group said.
It said the “poisons” the channel hosts spread “will not affect our great people.”
“We’re ordering you to immediately stop this shameless performance,” the group said.
Edited translation from Al-Masry Al-Youm


It seems we have another group of fools on the loose and it seems there's been a breakout at Abaseeya mental hospital.


----------

